# Brendan Burgees claiming people did not lose their home because of tracker scandal



## Missladycakes (18 Jul 2019)

I'm just wondering if this is true?  My friend lost their home and they were making payments, of course not the full payment but they really tried and the banks sold their home.  I thought Brendan was for the people?  Am I reading this wrong?













						Nobody lost home over tracker scandal - consumer advocate Brendan Burgess
					

Central Bank report this week said 99 families lost their homes as a result of being denied a low-cost mortgage rate by their lender post the crash




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## luckystar (18 Jul 2019)

You'll need to elaborate more on your friend. Did they receive compensation due to the tracker scandal or entirely unrelated? From what I've read and heard it's virtually impossible to lose your home if agreed payments being made. If mortgage is unsustainable then that's a different scenario


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jul 2019)

I have the analysis here 






						How many people actually lost their homes because they lost their trackers?
					

The Central Bank report said that 99 people lost their family homes as a result of losing their tracker.  I have not seen any such cases and find it very hard to imagine how it could have happened. It's possible, but one has to make a huge number of assumptions.  Over the last 10 years, about...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Bronte (19 Jul 2019)

Missladycakes said:


> I'm just wondering if this is true?  My friend lost their home and they were making payments, of course not the full payment but they really tried and the banks sold their home.  I thought Brendan was for the people?  Am I reading this wrong?



Surely here your friend lost her home because she was not making full payments.  Which has nothing to do with trackers.  Unless she should have been on a low tracker which she could have afforded.  

It's unfair to come on here and accuse Burgess of something while giving us a 'bit' of an example. Give us full details.  Roughly is fine. Dates, loss of job, how many missed payments etc.  

Personally I don't get the modern thinking that missing or not making full payments is somehow ok and shouldn't mean anything legally.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jul 2019)

Bronte said:


> It's unfair to come on here and accuse Burgess of something while giving us a 'bit' of an example.



Hi Bronte

Thanks for defending me, but I did not take offence.

I know that my view is contrary to the perceived wisdom and I welcome it being challenged with case studies. 

But as you say, ladycakes must give more detail about her case to see if it is a valid example of someone losing their home because they had lost their tracker. 

Brendan


----------



## Missladycakes (19 Jul 2019)

Hi

Bronte firstly I didn't accuse Brendan.  It was an article I read and I asked a question, I never accused!

I can't elaborate as I don't know the ins and outs of it all as it wasn't my home.   I do know they did receive compensation when it was first discovered. I don't recall them talking about a restructure but then I could be wrong. 

I have asked the people to come on and tell their story but they have told me that they are not allowed at this point.  When and if they can in the near future they said they would.

I looked at the analyses that Brendan posted but need to read it again to get an idea.  

No disrespect to Brendan I was just asking.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jul 2019)

Hi Lady
As I said, no offence taken.  Always glad to be challenged and, where necessary, corrected. 

There just isn't enough information in what you said to say whether the loss of the tracker was the actual cause of the loss of their home.

I doubt it and they have just done very well indeed from the redress scheme. 

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (19 Jul 2019)

BB I disagree with you about trackers.  But I do agree with you that if someone makes such a claim th


Missladycakes said:


> Hi
> 
> Bronte firstly I didn't accuse Brendan.  It was an article I read and I asked a question, I never accused!
> 
> ...


I think you’re great for clarifying. I have family who didn’t tell me the full ‘ins and outs’ . So I believe nothing. Then when I queried actual facts, I get nowhere. And told banks are wrong. That they did nothing wrong etc.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (20 Jul 2019)

I posted something relevant on the other thread.


----------



## Trackman (21 Jul 2019)

Headline should read. ''99 people lost home as a result of being overcharged up to 50% more than contractually agreed over a period of 10 years''


----------



## Gordon Gekko (21 Jul 2019)

Yes, but how many of them were going to lose their home anyway?


----------



## Trackman (22 Jul 2019)

Its irrelevant now , the decision was arrived at based on the information available.


----------

